# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  التقويم السنوي الهجري و الميلادي والدراسي ( إجازات الفصول الثلاثه )

## يمنات

**
*
**


**

*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكووووووووووره حياتي

----------


## جنان**

واااايد بتفيدنا هالجداول 

الله يعطيكي العافية ياقمر 

.
.
.

----------


## ::So CuTe::

تسلميين ^^

----------


## ام ريم الحلوه

مشكوره يا الغلا

----------


## missing

جزاج الله خير

بس متى بيكون آخر امتحان للفصل الثالث؟؟؟

لان اجازة المعلمات تاريخ ١٥ ورمضان تاريخ ٢٠ 

بس اظن العيال قبل بسبوعين تقريبا ..... ولا كييييف؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

مااااقصرتي بارك الله فيج ..يالغلا 

الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب ..

كــل التوفيق اتمنااه لج عزيزتي 

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## شما المحيربي

بالتـــــــوفيق حـــــبوبة ^_^ 

:: للرفع :::: للرفع :::: للرفع ::
^
^
^

----------


## أم اصايل

شكـــــــــ  :Smile:  ــــــــــرا حبيبـــــــــــــتي

----------


## ليندااااا

*اللّهم اهدِنا فيمَن هَديْت
و عافِنا فيمَن عافيْت
و تَوَلَّنا فيمَن تَوَلَّيْت
و بارِك لَنا فيما أَعْطَيْت
و قِنا واصْرِف عَنَّا شَرَّ ما قَضَيت
سُبحانَك تَقضي ولا يُقضى عَليك
انَّهُ لا يَذِّلُّ مَن والَيت وَلا يَعِزُّ من عادَيت تَبارَكْتَ رَبَّنا وَتَعالَيْت
فَلَكَ الحَمدُ يا الله عَلى ما قَضَيْت
وَلَكَ الشُّكرُ عَلى ما أَنْعَمتَ بِهِ عَلَينا وَأَوْلَيت
نَستَغفِرُكَ يا رَبَّنا مِن جمَيعِ الذُّنوبِ والخَطايا ونَتوبُ اليك
وَنُؤمِنُ بِكَ ونَتَوَكَّلُ عَليك
و نُثني عَليكَ الخَيرَ كُلَّه*

----------


## سعوديه امارات

مشكووووووووره قلبي

----------


## نور السحاب

صح حد عنده فكره متى اخر يوم بالامتحانات بالفصل الاخير وجزاج الله خير

----------


## samah 21

مشكووووووووووره

----------


## mrs.abk

أنا بعد أريد أعرف مت امتحانات الفصل الدراسي الأخير ,, ساعدوني  :Frown:

----------


## يمنات

ما اعرف متى الامتحانات  :Frown: 
ان شاء الله لو حصلت بنزلكم

----------


## um 7amad

السلام عليكم شخباركم خواتي عسااكم بخير
حبيت اسالكم بالسلامه بعد رمضان متى بيكون دوام
عيالنا ادري واايد بدري بس حبيت اعرف لانه ابا ارتب سفره حلوه ويا عيالي اللي ايعرف ايخبرني يزاكم الله خير

----------


## أم حمدة2008

جزاج الله خير ...

----------


## ام زايد فور

ليش عندي ماطلعت الصوره

----------


## um alyaman

خواتى ليش هاد الموضوع مثبت مع انه تقويم السنة الماضية ؟ ممكن حد يغيره و ينزل التقويم الجديد

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

الموضوع مثبت وهو قدييييم

----------


## بنت النور2009

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نرجو تحديث الموضوع

شكراً

----------


## بدويه عيوز

الموضوع جديم المفروض تسوون تحديث له

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

لاحياه لمن تنادي

----------

